# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Problem!!!

## lowintentionz

Why cant i access my whole account, like notifications or peoples profile etc..... It says something about after 50 posts? ive got more then that..

----------


## *Admin*

I will check and get back to you... we have been doing some updates that may have interfered...

----------

